# estar o ser



## MissVip

Mein Mann und ich lernen mit der Lernbox *GWS         Spanisch für Einsteiger* von AOL. Das System ist Klasse. Nun bleiben       wir seit Wochen bei folgenden Übersetzungen hängen und stolpern       bei jeder Wiederholung wieder darüber:

La taza *es *barata
El pescado *està *muy salado
La pelicula *es *muy aburrida
La frase *está *correcta.

      Wir haben gelernt: ser verwendet man für Eigenschaften und       Merkmale, estar verwendet man für einen vorübergehenden Zustand

      Wir verstehen das so:

La taza es barata: _preiswert _ist (gemäss Praxis) vorübergehend       (estar), aber es ist auch eine Eigenschaft/Merkmal.
El pescado está muy salado: _salzig _ist eine Eigenschaft und eher nicht vorübergehend.       
La pelicula es muy aburrida: aburrida ist eine  Eigenschaft, ein Merkmal, der Film wird nicht irgendwann interessant,  ist also nicht vorübergehend
La frase está correcta: Wenn der Satz richtig ist, ist er richtig, das wird sich nicht ändern.

Mit den ersten beiden Beispielen können wir problemlos leben. Die beiden anderen Sätze würden wir so übersetzen:

      El pescado es muy salado (das übersetzt Google auch so)
      La frase es correcta.

      Von Grammatik haben wir nicht viel Ahnung und trotz Hilfsmittel       aus dem Internet und einigen Apps auf dem Handy kommen wir nicht       weiter. Kann uns bitte jemand erklären, ob die Übersetzungen richtig       sind? Gibt es irgendwelche Tricks, um sich die Anwendung von ser und estar zu merken?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## jordi picarol

En cuanto a la frase del pescado la cosa está muy clara. El pescado -todo el pescado en general- no ES ni poco ni mucho salado. Ni siquiera el procedente del mar. No creo que lo SEA tampoco en Alemania. Solamente al cocinarlo y añadirle más o menos sal puede resultar salado o soso. Si hemos añadido más sal de la conveniente diremos que ESTÁ salado.
Al decir: "el pescado está salado" nos referimos a "este pescado", el que estamos comiendo.
La otra frase tiene las dos posibilidades, pero el significado no sería el mismo.
Si decimos: "La fórmula química del agua es H2O", la frase es correcta. Es correcto, cierto, lo que afirma.
Si de esa misma frase afirmamos: "la frase está correcta", queremos decir que está gramaticalmente bien construida.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Alemanita

MissVip said:


> Mein Mann und ich lernen mit der Lernbox *GWS         Spanisch für Einsteiger* von AOL. Das System ist Klasse. Nun bleiben       wir seit Wochen bei folgenden Übersetzungen hängen und stolpern       bei jeder Wiederholung wieder darüber:
> 
> La taza *es *barata
> El pescado *està *muy salado
> La pelicula *es *muy aburrida
> La frase *está *correcta.
> 
> Wir haben gelernt: ser verwendet man für Eigenschaften und       Merkmale, estar verwendet man für einen vorübergehenden Zustand
> 
> Wir verstehen das so:
> 
> La taza es barata: _preiswert _ist (gemäss Praxis) vorübergehend       (estar), aber es ist auch eine Eigenschaft/Merkmal.
> El pescado está muy salado: _salzig _ist eine Eigenschaft und eher nicht vorübergehend.
> La pelicula es muy aburrida: aburrida ist eine  Eigenschaft, ein Merkmal, der Film wird nicht irgendwann interessant,  ist also nicht vorübergehend
> La frase está correcta: Wenn der Satz richtig ist, ist er richtig, das wird sich nicht ändern.
> 
> Mit den ersten beiden Beispielen können wir problemlos leben. Die beiden anderen Sätze würden wir so übersetzen:
> 
> El pescado es muy salado (das übersetzt Google auch so)
> La frase es correcta.
> 
> Von Grammatik haben wir nicht viel Ahnung und trotz Hilfsmittel       aus dem Internet und einigen Apps auf dem Handy kommen wir nicht       weiter. Kann uns bitte jemand erklären, ob die Übersetzungen richtig       sind? Gibt es irgendwelche Tricks, um sich die Anwendung von ser und estar zu merken?
> 
> Vielen Dank.



Zu deinen Beispielen:

Das ist eine billige Tasse - ser, weil es ein Merkmal ist, das sich nicht von heute auf morgen verändert.
Der Fisch ist sehr salzig - estar, weil es das Ergebnis einer Veränderung ist: jemand hat den Fisch gesalzen, und zwar zu sehr. Fisch als solcher hat keinen salzigen Geschmack.
Der Film ist sehr langweilig - ser, deine Definition trifft es genau.
Der Satz ist richtig - estar, er könnte ja auch einen Fehler enthalten.

Eine ganz kleine Faustregel:

Wenn du zwischen Subjekt und Adjektiv ein ist-gleich-Zeichen setzen könntest (=), nimm 'ser'. Bsp.: 

María = cocinera (Definition von M.)
Taza = barata (die Tasse ist quasi der Inbegriff der Billgikeit)
Película = aburrida (dieser Film ist ein Paradigma der Langweiligkeit)

Wenn du zwischen Subjekt und Adjektiv ein anderes Verb als ser setzen könntest, nimm estar:
El pescado se encuentra en un estado salado/ha sido salado. (befindet sich in einem salzigen Zustand/ist gesalzen worden).
La frase ha sido dicha correctamente. (ist richtig gesagt worden)

Bemerkst du den Unterschied? Maria ist nicht im Zustand der Köchin, sondern sie symbolisiert förmlich den Prototyp der Köchin. Der Zustand des Films wird sich nie ändern. Aber der Fisch war vorher ungesalzen.

Viel Erfolg weiterhin beim Lernen!

P.S.: Diese Ratschläge sind völlig handgestrickt und entbeheren jeglicher wissentschaftlicher Grundlage. Wer sie zerpflücken möchte - nur zu!


----------



## MissVip

Das ist sehr verwirrend. Aber vielen Dank für die Erklärungen und Tipps. Ich habe sie mir ausgedruckt und werde sie so lange studieren, bis ich sie auswendig kann. 

PS: Genau solche Ratschläge suche ich. Vielen Dank.


----------



## MissVip

Vielen Dank für Eure Erklärungen, Jordi und Alemanita. Wir haben sie  heute Wort für Wort durchgearbeitet und versucht zu verstehen, was uns  beim Satz mit dem Fisch (el pescado está muy salado) gelungen ist. 

Beim Satz _la frase está correcta_  haben wir die doppelte Bedeutung erkannt. Es kann der Satz selber  gemeint sein, der grammatikalisch richtig ist (so haben wir es  verstanden) oder die Aussage des Satzes. Dann würde man aber nicht  sagen, dass der Satz richtig war, sondern der Inhalt, zumindest auf  Deutsch: Was er sagt, ist richtig.

Nun aber zum Problemkind, der  Tasse: Hier haben wir die Doppeldeutigkeit ebenfall entdeckt. Es kann  gemeint sein, dass die Tasse an und für sich, das Material, billig ist.  Dann würde ich ser verwenden. Tasse = billig
Auf unserem Kärtchen ist aber der Preis erwähnt (ich schrieb das nicht im ersten Beitrag). Es geht darum, das Wort _preiswert, billig_ zu lernen: _La taza es barata. Cuesta sólo 5 Euro_.  Und da war ich der Meinung, dass man estar nehmen muss. Taza ≠  preiswert.  Es könnte eine sehr wertige Tasse (Villeroy & Boch)  sein, die günstig angeboten wird, also estar.

Alemanita, kannst  Du mir bitte nochmals erklären, wie man sich das herleiten könnte mit  estar? Ist gleich habe ich so halb verstanden, aber ein anderes Verb  setzen klappt nicht so ganz.


----------



## Alemanita

5 € = wenig Geld/billig= Tasse
Daher ist die Tasse in diesem Fall mit 'ser' billig.

Es una taza muy buena, es de una porcelana finísima, es de una fábrica muy conocida, es muy valiosa y es muy barata (lauter *Definitionen*). 

Generell verwendet man caro/barato mit 'ser'.

Für caro/barato kann man aber auch 'estar' verwenden, und zwar wenn man ausdrücken will, dass dieser Preis nicht der normale ist, z.B. (heute/dieses Jahr) ist der Kaviar sehr billig - (hoy/este año) el caviar está muy barato. Wenn man das hört, weiß man, das das nur _vorübergehend_ ist. Denn eigentlich ist ja Kaviar ein teures Produkt, deshalb sagt man, wenn man Kaviar über seinen Preis *definiert*: el caviar es un producto caro. Wenn man ihn über seinen Geschmack *definiert*: es un producto salado. Wenn man ihn über seine Form *definiert*: son pequeñas bolas.

Kennst du das Verb encontrarse, oder auch hallarse, sich befinden (Synonym für 'estar')? Damit definiert man ja nicht, sondern gibt das Befinden oder den Zustand oder die Lage an. In solchen Fällen gebraucht man 'estar'. El caviar está frío (wurde gekühlt, ist jetzt kalt). El caviar está en la lata (Ort). Und so fort.

Es ist ein weites Feld und nicht an einem Wochenende zu durchdringen. Bei manchen Fällen gibt es lange Abhandlungen oder zumindest heiße Diskussionen (z.B. ser/estar soltero, casado).


----------



## Captain Lars

Hallo MissVip,

du bist auf eines der klassischen Probleme der spanischen Grammatik gestoßen, dem an der Uni ganze Seminare gewidmet werden. Also keine Sorge, wenn du nicht gleich den Durchblick hast!

Eine Formel, die einen meiner Meinung nach wirklich weit bringt, ist folgende: _ser_ vergleicht etwas mit den allgemeinen Normen der Welt (= benennt eine intrinsische, *individuelle* Eigenschaft); _estar_ hingegen vergleicht etwas mit sich selbst (ein *Zustand*, häufig auch kontrastierend).

_Pedro es inteligente / alemán / pelirrojo._

_Juan está muerto / borracho / cansado.
_
_Eres muy guapa_ = Du bist sehr hübsch. (Vergleich mit allen anderen Frauen)
_¡Qué guapa estás!_ = Wie hübsch du (heute) aussiehst! (Vergleich mit ihrem sonstigen Aussehen!)

_María es viva_ = María ist aufgeweckt / schlau. (Vergleich mit dem Rest der Welt)
_María está viva_ = María lebt. (Sie könnte bei einem Unfall verstorben sein, ist sie aber nicht)

_Esta tía es aburrida_ = Diese Tussi ist langweilig (im Vergleich zu anderen, viel aufregenderen = ihre individuelle Eigenschaft)
_Ella está aburrida _= Sie langweilt sich (ein vorübergehender Zustand, niemand ist ständig gelangweilt)


----------



## anipo

Hallo
"Ser und estar" ist vielleicht das größte Problem für Fremdsprachler die Spanisch lernen. 
Ich weiss nicht ob es ein Trost ist, aber auch Leute die Jahrzehnte in einem spanischem Sprachgebiet gelebt haben, machen dabei Fehler.
Und sogar "nativos" haben manchmal auch Zweifel. Da muss man nur ein wenig im "Solo Español" Forum suchen.

Und jetzt zu der Tasse. "La taza está barata" sehe ich als richtig wenn es sich um eine wertvolle Tasse handelt, die heute billiger verkauft wird als sonst.
So kann ich auch z.B. von Tomaten sprechen. Wenn sie (vielleicht in Vergleich mit anderen Obst- oder Gemüsearten) billig sind, sage ich "Los tomates son baratos". Wenn aber z.Z. Tomaten besonders billig sind (in Vergleich zu letztem Monat) würde ich "Los tomates están baratos" sagen.

Also, MissVip, verzweifeln Sie nicht...  

Saludos.


----------



## MissVip

Vielen Dank, Ihr habt mir gute Hinweise gegeben. Und auch Trost.  Wir lernen weiter und haben viel Spass daran. Spanisch ist eine schöne Sprache.


----------

